# depressing



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

thought i had the cancer beat, going on 6 years now, now its back, dont know how much longer i can work, maybe a cook at home guy now


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

sorry to hear that. hope you have enough support in this, besides the support you have here. 
kathee


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Man, I feel for you. You beat it once, you can beat it again. Please keep us updated. If you feel like sharing, we're here.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm so sorry you have to face this all over again. But know that we're here for you. And there are others here who have been through this too. Please continue to keep in touch.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Our prayers and thoughts are with you Eds, keep us posted how you are doing.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that. I wish you the best in this battle.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

eds,
sorry, PM anytime, love to BS. Been there my friend.
Jeff and Sophie


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

We're here with a virtual shoulder, anytime you need one.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Our best wishes are there for you, and some positive energy. Easy for me to say but based on personal experiences, I think there is some validity in mind over matter and you can beat this thing! Go get it (nothing wrong with cooking at home either! )


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Another survivor here- don't be a stranger here! Keep connected to us.


----------



## beemerchef (Sep 17, 2006)

I am here if you need an ear... for that matter anything! Mean it...
Humanity needs to hold on tight to each other... we are all here for you... know that... so...

Ara


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that it's back  I'll keep your best wishes in my prayers.

dan


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Ed- amazing how many people cancer has affected. I'm currently on the support crew for a friend's 9yo daughter who was diagnosed 3 weeks ago. Warm wishes are with you!! Stay strong but don't be afraid to "burden" those who care!!
Jayme


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

thanks for the support, i cant imagine not going to work, i feel that i have left so much undone, wanting to try some different things, and so much i have learned along the way.....like, freezers are for ice cream:chef:


----------



## frayedknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Eds, WHEW... MAN... sorry bout the news... Believe me I have been or am there. Diagnosed at Duke Univ... Doc said "get your affairs in order "young man" ...UH...WHAT... **** I AM 28 yo... a white collar (of course custom shirt) professional...full of vinegar and *#$$ ..:smoking: **** my $89 casio keeps better time then that "other spensive president" watch ever did.... 

NOW I am 52yo and still in "school" just with a different attitude... the fact is "THEY" just do not know. KEEP THE CART BEHIND THE HORSE friend... one step/day at a time before ya know it days turn into weeks turn into months ... well you know this stuff. Just know when my big toe hurts I still think ...OH NO.. as all the survivors feel the same way. 

Stay strong...be positive....stare "it" in the face. Just be glad you are here for today...it was a beautiful sunset in SC tonight..I commented about it tonight to my son... he agreed... the rest....... well it is just gravey....

You need to chat... PM me...SERIOUSLY.... and yes SIR you are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm praying for you.


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

went to see the oncologist yesterday, not good, he wrote out a rx for 100% disability due to metastatic cancer, advanced renal cell carcinoma, i will be an at home cook now. he said i could last 2 months or 2 years. i start treatment next week, but, the treatment will only prolong my life not cure the cancer. i go in to work today for the last time, alot of emotions going on with that. you gotta roll with the punches. i am down but not out.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I hope whatever time you get, 2 months or 10 years (wouldn't that be nice) I hope the time is good. I wish you all the best, and we'll be here for you as well!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Get yourself to the nearest Mayo Clinic you can find. The one in Rochester, MN is awesome. They used stem cells to cure one of my country cousins from Iowa.

They treated my wife successfully in 3 months for a precancerous condition, which 3 gastroenterologists from top clinics in the Twin Cities couldn't accomplish in 7 years. As a matter of fact, the precancerous condition got that way due to the incompetence of the gastroenterologists we saw (also a general family practitioner) here in the mighty metropolitan Twin City area.

doc (not an MD)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Ed, I'm pulling for you! My brother is an oncologist (in Florida)- he often gives me reason to hope. I had a cancerous cyst removed along with my kidney in October, so I'm right there with you in spirit.

I used to teach children who had conditions that shortened their lifespans (muscular dystrophy). They taught me to slow down and focus on TODAY. It goes farther than that, of course, but I'm still appreciating their lessons which they taught to me so long ago. They weren't "little angels"- they were kids who just lived day by day and appreciated the good that was around them.

I hope you are able to find that as well. I also hope to see you here more often!!!! :bounce:

Mezz


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

thanks for all your support, i am very emotional right now, had to do two hard things yesterday, first was going in to work for the last time, i hate goodbyes, wore my embroidered jacket, tried to be upbeat, gave away a couple of books, talked to HR about my benefits, i am still on the payroll for 10 weeks, then i went to the funeral home and made arrangements so my wife wouldnt have too down the road, i will stay busy at home, you guys rock, stay healthy:chef:


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

eds, 
how are you doing? still praying for you.
kathee


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

i am doing treatments and hanging out with family, alot of fatigue and some pain but doing ok, thanks


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How are you chef? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Ed, it's good to hear from you. This can't be an easy time, but if there's anything we can do, please let us know. This place can be pretty diverting when you're under the weather, as I know from my own experience. 

Hang in there, brother. We're pulling for you!
Mezz


----------



## chef ladybug (Aug 14, 2007)

eds77k5,

Your topic really hit home in a big way. My husband and I went through something like this 3 years ago (before we were married), when the doctor was sure that he had cancer. It took months and months of waiting until we found out that he was OK.

You obviously see that you have the support of a lot of people here, and you can count me in along with them. I wish your family the very best and I hope you have the best couple of years of your life. You have loved and been loved and you've done what you loved when it came to your career. You also have a lot of people who care for you, in and out of Chef Talk. All in all, that's a pretty good life and not everyone gets such luck.

Chef Ladybug.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Has anyone heard from eds77k5 lately? How are you doing?

doc


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

i am still hanging in there, the meds are working and the cancer is in check for now, i could go another year as long as the med is working, i play golf and try to stay fit, thanks:chef:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

That's GREAT news, Ed! :bounce:
Here's to all that's good in life.








Mezz


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Im glad to hear your feeling better! I have chrons and Ulcerative Colitis, which most deff. isnt the same thing, but I have an idea of what health can limit your abilities to. Youll be in my prayers. 

But im 19 now and was dignosed when I must have been 15 or 14 which is young for this to show in a person, but ever since that day, my mom always told me.......which i swear by and live day in day out by is this:

"For every bad thing that happens, good will follow. I Promise."

It has stuck with me since, I can remember the day vividly when she told me this and always will. It means alot to me. So ponder that for a little while. 

It works I swear to god it works. 

Happy Cooking. :chef:


----------



## charan (Jul 1, 2008)

its best to sit at home and enjoy the days rather than counting your days..live your life to the fullest..

enjoy each and every moment..

cos life is short for u..


----------

